# Supplies for growing outdoors



## Passenger (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok I will be going shopping tomorrow to a grow shop then off to a soil company. I got all the stuff I think I'll need to start growing(correct me if I need more or don't need it)

These are the items:
A & B Organic Grow
Monsta Bud
Yates Pyrethrum Insect Spray(For Tomatos/Veggies)
AU 60 Root Repair
Clonex Clone Solution
Yates StressGuard
pH Meter(Test Soil/Water)
pH Up & pH Down

Everything here is organic except the sprays but they're safe and Clone Solution(Maybe *shrugs*).

I'm also going down to a Soil shop tomorrow they have endless a mounts of soils I am hoping they have good mixes if not I can always try somewhere else. Feedback and advice would be great.


Oh I'll also be getting a number of pots I'll get very small black pots to start with then keep upgrading. Also if plants are behind a small fence will this matter much? Is it better to keep it out in the open more? I just put it behind the fence because this way no one can see it but me, There's still a lot of light from the sun but I'm not the expert here im just a newbie.


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 24, 2007)

Passenger said:
			
		

> Oh I'll also be getting a number of pots I'll get very small black pots to start with then keep upgrading.
> 
> Also if plants are behind a small fence will this matter much? Is it better to keep it out in the open more?




Hi Passenger, sounds like you've got what you need to get started.  :woohoo: 

I started my first grow in April and I read that you should try not to transplant your babies too often as it causes some stress and slows down their progress for awhile.  When the time came, I transplanted mine from the 4" pots I started them in to their permanent homes: 14x12 inch pots.  Made it easy to move (read 'hide') them when necessary.  :bolt: 

Not too sure about the fence, but I'm sure someone will comment on that.

Wish it was Springtime here, I'd like to start another grow!!!   

Sounds like you are prepared!!  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## jash (Aug 24, 2007)

hey passenger dont you think that is a bit late to start an outdoor grow now?


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 24, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> hey passenger dont you think that is a bit late to start an outdoor grow now?


 
Jash, it's the beginning of Springtime in Australia right now...


----------



## Stinkfoot13 (Aug 24, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> hey passenger dont you think that is a bit late to start an outdoor grow now?


 
i think the bro is living down under in OZ,so they are at our opposite

i'd lay off the bug spray though, i've never used it,and wouldn't want to be token it either
 good luck @ keep us posted


----------



## jash (Aug 24, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> Jash, it's the beginning of Springtime in Australia right now...


 ..oops..thanx rose,good luck with your grow passenger


----------



## Passenger (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll have to borrow my mates digital camera for the photos because camera phones just don't cut it. The bug spray is ONLY if I get spidermites or any other nasty bugs. Yeah I won't be moving them to new pots too fast either thanks for the advice guys  can't wait.


----------



## reefer (Aug 26, 2007)

id say you have everything you need and then some. 
most organic potting mixes will normally get the job done. Ive used Scotts for my trees and it seems to feed quite well. If you are in Australia, i would definatly recomend getting some good mulch too so the moisture wont evaporate so quickly in the heat. 
*a tip on getting soil and mulch - the most expensive is probably the best for your garden.

Pesticides? well only use them if you feel you absolutly have to. and if you do, then i would only use it during vegitative growth and not during flowering so your bud doesnt get the chemicals in it.
Personally, i would spray a perimeter of pesticide around the plants to deter bugs from getting close to them before i would use it on the plants themselves. 

The fence? keep in mind that the amount of sunlight the fence blocks out is sunlight the plants could be getting. More sunlight = more growth
i would put them where they will get as much light as possible. The bigger you get them now, the bigger yield you will get once flowering begins.

goodluck


----------



## Passenger (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks reefer, I bought cocopeat I couldn't find any good soil. I'm still researching I'm going to plant my seeds in September probably the 10th would be the perfect time when Spring has just started and the days are a little longer. The bug spray I bought is called Sharp Shooter Natural Pyrethrum insect spray. I really can't wait 2 weeks to start it's killing me


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 26, 2007)

Passenger said:
			
		

> I really can't wait 2 weeks to start it's killing me


 
You could start them early inside then move them outside as the weather warms up.  That's what I did, had a little heated sprouting mat and put a tray on it, put the pots in the tray and they were warm and cozy as they sprouted...and they got a good head start...


----------



## Passenger (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm still waiting for my seeds which should be here this week, I would start now if I had them.


----------



## jash (Aug 26, 2007)

while waiting why dont you start some bagseed just for fun?


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmmmmmm......I've heard 'bagseed' mentioned often, at first I thought it was unlabeled mixes of seeds that you can purchase from Seed companies at a discount because you weren't really sure what you were getting.  

But after reading the post above, I'm thinking that's not it... :confused2: 

Soooo...my next thought is that it's seed that you might find in your bag of 'smoke'?????  (I never find seeds in mine, though.)


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

a bagseed could come from a bag u bought, as well as just a bag of seeds u can buy from seed banks. so either way it works. 

but try finding Fox Farm oceanic forest. i use it and have excellent results.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## medicore (Aug 26, 2007)

This was my first year growing and I would really like to recommend that you use soil or fertilizer with beneficial microbes in it.  Long story short, I have been doing a lot of research on this lately and have found that the microbes form a protective layer in the root ball of any plant and can increase the plants growth exponentially.  This protective layer protects the plants from nematodes and various other harmful bacteria and also increases the plants nutrient obsorption.  Anyways, don't take my word for it do your own research.


----------



## reefer (Aug 27, 2007)

i remember when i was a kid, i used to plant trees with my family and we would mix this type of nutrient stuff that was in the form of crystals into the soil.
When we added water to it, the crystals would get 10 times bigger into these jello type chunks. 
anyone know what im talking about? i dont know what they are called
i wonder if they would work on marijuana plants.


----------



## Passenger (Aug 27, 2007)

I can't find Fox Farm oceanic forest in Australia it would be very hard to find in the city i'm in we have a popular of 2 Million which is tiny also we're the most isolated town in the world which doesn't help. I've got root repair which will protect my roots and help growth a lot. the cocopeat im using isn't in chunks its in bags and its very much like soil it's top quality stuff. If I could find soil that was worth buying I would of gone with it but there isnt any GOOD organic soil in Perth.


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 28, 2007)

reefer said:
			
		

> i remember when i was a kid, i used to plant trees with my family and we would mix this type of nutrient stuff that was in the form of crystals into the soil.
> When we added water to it, the crystals would get 10 times bigger into these jello type chunks.
> anyone know what im talking about? i dont know what they are called
> i wonder if they would work on marijuana plants.


 
Reefer, is this what you're thinking about: 
http://www.watercrystals.com/Benefits_List1.htm


----------



## reefer (Aug 28, 2007)

ya! thats what they were for!!! so they would keep the roots watered for a long time
nice find!
u think they would be a good idea to use on a grow?


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not sure, reefer.    I read somewhere that perlite and vermiculite worked just as well.  Might be worth a try, though.  

Anyone else here had experience with the water crystals???


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes, those things are great for growing in the bush so you don't have to go water your plants every day when the sun is blazing and it is 100 degrees F.  :aok:

I also think Hick knows a lot about them...


----------



## Passenger (Aug 29, 2007)

Well my seeds have arrived. They all look nice and dark. It's still rather wet where I am, It rained all today I should wait another 2 weeks before I start but I really want to get into it .


----------



## louis (Aug 29, 2007)

Like the others said, start the plants indoors.


----------



## Passenger (Aug 29, 2007)

I could move a light inside but I'd rather just do it all outside because moving the light that i'll need for it is in my garage which is huge and I don't really want to move that thing because I need it in there. I'll start it Saturday and get some pics up ASAP.


----------



## Passenger (Aug 29, 2007)

It's the end of winter and it's colder and wetter than it's been during July looked at http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDW12300.shtml and doesn't look so good  I want some lovely spring weather


----------



## reefer (Aug 29, 2007)

try using water crystals!!!


----------



## Passenger (Aug 29, 2007)

lol reefer.


I've started germinating them .


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 29, 2007)

NOW...the fun begins!!!  :hubba:


----------



## Passenger (Aug 30, 2007)

Indeed, My seeds can enjoy some lovely music for a couple hours a day too


----------



## Passenger (Aug 30, 2007)

Seeing as I can't make a thread atm, I don't know where to post this either but I can't see images on this forum recently, anyone know what might be wrong? I've got no idea why I can't see any now .


----------

